# Week 1 Upset picks



## Old Winchesters (Sep 1, 2015)

Who do you think will pull off the upset in Week 1?

I'm going with Troy over NC state...

Week 1 Schedule :
http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/schedules/FBS/week1


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm thinking Vandy will lose to WKU and Utah will take down Michigan.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2015)

I got Western over Vandy. Don't know how much of an upset that would be.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking Vandy will lose to WKU and Utah will take down Michigan.



Me too, bud. I've got Vandy and Utah, myself. Although I went with Ohio State, I think VT is going to give them a fight. At least I hope so. I will be pulling for the Hokies. Don't tell Snook, though. Shhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2015)

im going with wv due to the qb situation at gsu, but ga southern would be the biggest upset to me if they win.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 1, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Me too, bud. I've got Vandy and Utah, myself. Although I went with Ohio State, I think VT is going to give them a fight. At least I hope so. I will be pulling for the Hokies. Don't tell Snook, though. Shhhhhhhhhh!



oh how much fun that would be... would have to do the hokie pokey. 

Was also thinking WKY over Vandy but the the SEC bashing would start so I'll pull for Vandy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Me too, bud. I've got Vandy and Utah, myself. Although I went with Ohio State, I think VT is going to give them a fight. At least I hope so. I will be pulling for the Hokies. Don't tell Snook, though. Shhhhhhhhhh!



If VT keeps the game close, then there is hope that OSU isn't invincible this year. If OSU doesn't blow Tech out, then i think Michigan State is gonna take the Buckeyes down. MSU is gonna be stout this season!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2015)

I picked Vandy but WKU may beat them.

I also think there is a possibility of Louisville upsetting the Barn.

Osu is missing a lot of people and VT may very well keep it close on a Monday night.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I picked Vandy but WKU may beat them.
> 
> I also think there is a possibility of Louisville upsetting the Barn.
> 
> Osu is missing a lot of people and VT may very well keep it close on a Monday night.



Yeah, I'm thinking that Auburn/Louisville game may be a pretty good one too. I can't stand Peetrino, but dude can coach. 

Remember, my Dawgs put a butt whoopin' on both of them last year. That did my heart good.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I picked Vandy but WKU may beat them.
> 
> I also think there is a possibility of Louisville upsetting the Barn.
> 
> Osu is missing a lot of people and VT may very well keep it close on a Monday night.



Would love to see Auburn go down early.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> Would love to see Auburn go down early.



Wouldn't we all.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> Would love to see Auburn go down early.





rhbama3 said:


> Wouldn't we all.



Me too!

Speaking of the Barn, have you banned them 2 Auburn fans we had around here?  Unless I've missed it, I've not seen a peep out of them.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Me too!
> 
> Speaking of the Barn, have you banned them 2 Auburn fans we had around here?  Unless I've missed it, I've not seen a peep out of them.



Nope. Their still around. The mass migration to the Sports Forum will kick in soon.


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 1, 2015)

Louisville over Auburn.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking Vandy will lose to WKU and Utah will take down Michigan.



If the UTE's take down Michigan this state will be hard to live in for the next few weeks! I can see it happening! I just don't see them pulling it out in the 1st game. Too many coaching issues... The UTE's might be in for a long season with the changes they've had this offseason..


----------



## antharper (Sep 2, 2015)

I'll go with Wisconsin over Alabama !


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 2, 2015)

i took a think on that one, but read louisville lost a bunch of players, seem like they only returned 9 starters


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 2, 2015)

Louisville will win. There's gonna be a lot of disappointed Auburn fans this year. Too much overhyping


----------



## TrueBlueEagle (Sep 2, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> Who do you think will pull off the upset in Week 1?
> 
> I'm going with Troy over NC state...
> 
> ...



You know this isn't the same Troy from a few years ago, right? They went 3-9 in the Funbelt last year....

I'll take my Eagles at Ga Southern over WVU....even with 2nd string qb.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2015)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Louisville will win. There's gonna be a lot of disappointed Auburn fans this year. Too much overhyping


----------



## alphachief (Sep 2, 2015)

Auburn loses to Louisville and Bama loses to Wisconsin!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 2, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Auburn loses to Louisville and Bama loses to Wisconsin!



That would Pawwwwwwl's call in show must see TV.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2015)

alphachief said:


> Auburn loses to Louisville and Bama loses to Wisconsin!



at least the bama teams play real competition. look at these joke matchups:

uga vs ulm (weak)

lsu and mcchicken (mcneese st). where is this school, really. must be at a trailer park. 

Ga Tech vs Allcorn St. (pathetic). 

FSU vs the Texas State Bobcats. (really, is this the best a recent national champion and play off contender can do. Must be saving the juice for wake forest. lol). 

I realize some teams play some of these later in the year but geeez. the teams dont belong on any power five schedule, bama included. Oh and dont forget the mighty volsux play the green bowling ball lol.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I picked Vandy but WKU may beat them.
> 
> I also think there is a possibility of Louisville upsetting the Barn.
> 
> Osu is missing a lot of people and VT may very well keep it close on a Monday night.



I'm hangin' with Vandy and The Barn. If tOSU makes it past VT they will roll. I think they will.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> at least the bama teams play real competition. look at these joke matchups:



Spoken like a true thug.

Middle TN Blue Raiders, ULM Warhawks and Charleston Southern Buccaneers are "competition" for the mighty Crimpsome Tide?


----------



## alphachief (Sep 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> at least the bama teams play real competition. look at these joke matchups:
> 
> uga vs ulm (weak)
> 
> ...



Tough cookies.  We opened with a preseason ranked OSU last year and we open with Bama next year...not to mention years of opening with a nationally ranked UM...which really lead to the scheduling of these premier first game matchups.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Spoken like a true thug.
> 
> Middle TN Blue Raiders, ULM Warhawks and Charleston Southern Buccaneers are "competition" for the mighty Crimpsome Tide?



and still bama has the toughest schedule in cfb. inagree these games should go away for all. especially the dawgs and all other wannabee sec contenders.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> and still bama has the toughest schedule in cfb. inagree these games should go away for all. especially the dawgs and all other wannabee sec contenders.



You mad 'cause Saban doesn't have a prep game to figure out the qb situation?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> You mad 'cause Saban doesn't have a prep game to figure out the qb situation?



nah. bama will be fine against a quality opponent. its unfortunate the teams like uga, fsu, tek, lsu, and the volsux dont want to test their mettle early on. lol.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nah. bama will be fine against a quality opponent. its unfortunate the teams like uga, fsu, tek, lsu, and the volsux dont want to test their mettle early on. lol.



Personally, I wish the Power 5 would just start their own league and no one plays anyone outside the league.  Problem is alot of teams can't find anyone to play.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Personally, I wish the Power 5 would just start their own league and no one plays anyone outside the league.  Problem is alot of teams can't find anyone to play.



i agree with this too. surely they can find a better way. just no need for the dogs and vols to continue playing weak competition and expect a seat at the table.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i agree with this too. surely they can find a better way. just no need for the dogs and vols to continue playing weak competition and expect a seat at the table.



They'll still play SCar, Vandy, Kentucky, and Florida....and lose to two of them.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> They'll still play SCar, Vandy, Kentucky, and Florida....and lose to two of them.



Likely. Certainly dont need to look past carlina.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Likely. Certainly dont need to look past carlina.



I'm uncomfortable with the way you point that sword at me.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'm uncomfortable with the way you point that sword at me.



Lol. You cant defeat me.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 2, 2015)

uga wont play a tough week 1 team they would lose and derail their yearly nat champ run too fast! 

I pick wisky and the ville.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Lol. You cant defeat me.



You see who I'm pointing at.  It's YOU, buddy.



 GIFSoup


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i agree with this too. surely they can find a better way. just no need for the dogs and vols to continue playing weak competition and expect a seat at the table.



Weve played oklahoma and oregon the last 4 years..thats a pretty stout ooc opponent. I dont think uga cant put up a team thats as big as those two the last 4 years. So 10rc isnt afraid to play the big teams uga is..get it right!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Weve played oklahoma and oregon the last 4 years..thats a pretty stout ooc opponent. I dont think uga cant put up a team thats as big as those two the last 4 years. So 10rc isnt afraid to play the big teams uga is..get it right!



good past efforts which resulted in horrible beatdowns. its unfortunate that the vols dont have an epic opener now that they are "back".


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> You see who I'm pointing at.  It's YOU, buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> GIFSoup



lol. ahhhhhhhgh


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> and still bama has the toughest schedule in cfb. inagree these games should go away for all. especially the dawgs and all other wannabee sec contenders.



I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man Thug 2.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> good past efforts which resulted in horrible beatdowns. its unfortunate that the vols dont have an epic opener now that they are "back".



I didnt say we won them or even came close but we DID play them..same cant be said for uga. They cant have an extra loss on their record year in and out. They luck up and lose 3 anyway.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man Thug 2.



si senor (yes sir for the private reader for Tennessee and auburn fans. ( and that was the spanish language).


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> si senor (yes sir for the private reader for Tennessee and auburn fans. ( and that was the spanish language).



I'll definitely be in a tree during the UGA/Bama game. Don't know if I'll have the guts to check the ESPN gamecast on my phone or not.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2015)

I see, no love for my Buckeyes!!!! Haters just hatin!!!

I'm actually very nervous. OSU has way more overall talent, but lots of first time starters going to be playing because of injuries and suspensions. First game jitters on the road at night in a hostile environment will be tough. And VT does have a stout defense as far as their starters go. Not sure about their depth? Monday night can't get here fast enough!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> I see, no love for my Buckeyes!!!! Haters just hatin!!!
> 
> I'm actually very nervous. OSU has way more overall talent, but lots of first time starters going to be playing because of injuries and suspensions. First game jitters on the road at night in a hostile environment will be tough. And VT does have a stout defense as far as their starters go. Not sure about their depth? Monday night can't get here fast enough!!!



Don't try and pull a Vince Dooley Poor Mouth on us and expect us to believe it. Your Jedi mind tricks will not work on us young Skywalker.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Don't try and pull a Vince Dooley Poor Mouth on us and expect us to believe it. Your Jedi mind tricks will not work on us young Skywalker.



and he dont even want to think about mixing it up with rangers. we dont mess around like Jedi scum.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> good past efforts which resulted in horrible beatdowns. its unfortunate that the vols dont have an epic opener now that they are "back".


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nah. bama will be fine against a quality opponent. its unfortunate the teams like uga, fsu, tek, lsu, and the volsux dont want to test their mettle early on. lol.



So UGA plays ULM in our opener... Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't ULM beat Saban and the mighty Tide?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So UGA plays ULM in our opener... Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't ULM beat Saban and the mighty Tide?



Sure did. 8 years ago in Sabans first year. Hated it but i expect a much different outcome this time around.


----------



## mike1225 (Sep 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. Their still around. The mass migration to the Sports Forum will kick in soon.


I'm busy checking trail camera pictures & packing for Kansas Muzzleloader trip. Don't have time to read about all the Thug news yet. WDE!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2015)

Didn't one of those directional Louisiana teams beat Bamer a while back.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Didn't one of those directional Louisiana teams beat Bamer a while back.



yep. three national championships ago.


----------



## antharper (Sep 2, 2015)

Wasn't this a week 1 upset picks ?  I picked Wisconsin over bamer and these bama fans haven't quit arguing yet ! Oh well what did I expect


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I got Western over Vandy. Don't know how much of an upset that would be.



I keep flip floppin on this one.....I picked Vandy but thinkin about changing it to WKU.


----------



## skeeter24 (Sep 2, 2015)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Louisville will win. There's gonna be a lot of disappointed Auburn fans this year. Too much overhyping



Auburn should win this game as the Auburn D should dominate the inexperienced offensive line of Louisville.  Louisville's D may keep AU in check for much of the game but there should be enough ground game to carry the offense.

Auburn has a ton of freshman on the depth chart.  I have Auburn at 9-3 this year.  I hope for better but that's realistically where I think they will be.  The media maybe hyping AU but most in my circle think that is a little premature.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2015)

bama is my pick to win the sec.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2015)

Arkansas are going to win the Sec West


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 2, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I keep flip floppin on this one.....I picked Vandy but thinkin about changing it to WKU.



Just to help with your decision....WKU is favored by 2.5 points.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 2, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Just to help with your decision....WKU is favored by 2.5 points.



yea I  seen that and they have one heck of a QB but they had one of the worst defenses in the country last year


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Just to help with your decision....WKU is favored by 2.5 points.



It's a toss up but i think Derek Mason may be the worst head coach we've seen in awhile and will set the 'Dores back for years to come.
Just for kicks, look at last season's National total offense and defense rank:
Offense
WKU- 4th
Vandy-122nd
Defense
WKU-120th
Vandy- 68th
Like i said...... toss up.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a toss up but i think Derek Mason may be the worst head coach we've seen in awhile and will set the 'Dores back for years to come.
> Just for kicks, look at last season's National total offense and defense rank:
> Offense
> WKU- 4th
> ...



Give us some more stats on this game Bama.
We got a smoked Kentucky ham on the line here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Give us some more stats on this game Bama.
> We got a smoked Kentucky ham on the line here.



One game doesnt  make a dinner. 
Here. Read all you want:
http://www.ncaa.com/stats/football/fbs/current/team/22/p1


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> One game doesnt  make a dinner.
> Here. Read all you want:
> http://www.ncaa.com/stats/football/fbs/current/team/22/p1



Some useful info there. Thanks





You can delete that link now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Some useful info there. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last year's stat's are good for a starting point, but they won't win a single game for you.


----------



## weagle (Sep 2, 2015)

Playing a quality program the first week is always dangerous.  Texas, Wisconsin and Louisville all have good talent and good coaching. I think that puts Notre Dame, Bama and Auburn with the biggest risk of getting upset.

Auburn's going undefeated this year and taking it all, so look for Bama or ND to go down.  

I say it's ND.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 2, 2015)

antharper said:


> I'll go with Wisconsin over Alabama !



I bet its at least close... Wisconsin is normally pretty strong.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 2, 2015)

TrueBlueEagle said:


> You know this isn't the same Troy from a few years ago, right? They went 3-9 in the Funbelt last year....
> 
> I'll take my Eagles at Ga Southern over WVU....even with 2nd string qb.



Doh...I haven't kept up with them closely. I just remember them being pretty strong for a while and playing up to their competition most often.


----------



## jbogg (Sep 2, 2015)

Not saying Georgia Southern wins this Saturday, but I'm surprised that they are a three touchdown underdog. They were a four touchdown underdog two years ago against Florida, and that didn't go so well for Florida.  They're back up QB is fantastic, and if the young O line has a good day they will put on a track meet.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 3, 2015)

weagle said:


> Playing a quality program the first week is always dangerous.  Texas, Wisconsin and Louisville all have good talent and good coaching. I think that puts Notre Dame, Bama and Auburn with the biggest risk of getting upset.
> 
> *Auburn's going undefeated this year and taking it all*, so look for Bama or ND to go down.
> 
> I say it's ND.



Danny Sheridan says The Barn gonna lose 3


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm thinking Vandy is going down, because it is what they do.

Would love to see OSU get whooped, but I don't think I'm ready to bet it will happen.  Love me some Urban when he's crying.  After this game, OSU plays high school teams.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking Vandy will lose to WKU and Utah will take down Michigan.



Is Utah really an upset though? They won 9 games last year and Michigan had a losing record. I know Jimmy Hardpaw has the fans in AA ramped up, but i don't see them being that good this year.



Old Winchesters said:


> I bet its at least close... Wisconsin is normally pretty strong.



If it was later in the year, i'd agree with you. However, our Oline has has been hurt all throughout camp, so i think they might have problems gelling the first half or so. I think our defense(which will be very good again this year) keeps it close till the 4th quarter, but i don't see us scoring much(unless we get a bunch of turnovers). I think Bama wins 21-10.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Don't try and pull a Vince Dooley Poor Mouth on us and expect us to believe it. Your Jedi mind tricks will not work on us young Skywalker.



Sounds like ol' Lou from his Notre Dame years.  "Thith running back down there at St. Mary's School for the Blind is crathy fasth.  I justh really don't know that we have anyone that can stop him."


----------



## Designasaurus (Sep 3, 2015)

weagle said:


> Playing a quality program the first week is always dangerous.  Texas, Wisconsin and Louisville all have good talent and good coaching. I think that puts Notre Dame, Bama and Auburn with the biggest risk of getting upset.
> 
> Auburn's going undefeated this year and taking it all, so look for Bama or ND to go down.
> 
> I say it's ND.



THIS!!! War Eagle!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Sep 3, 2015)

Its truly pathetic when "Next Year" is spoken and this year hasnt even started yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Danny Sheridan says The Barn gonna lose 3



You said Danny Sheridan!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Don't try and pull a Vince Dooley Poor Mouth on us and expect us to believe it. Your Jedi mind tricks will not work on us young Skywalker.



 OK Ok you called me out!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You said Danny Sheridan!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2015)

Sorry, but Danny isn't held in very high regard. He has spent the last 5 years saying he knows who the Auburn "bagman" is/was and has been on Finebaum and other shows countless times claiming "I'm finally gonna tell you who it is" but never does. He also has made several other claims against both Auburn and Bama that proved to be unfounded.
Just a buffoon.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Just a buffoon.



Maybe so but I like his prediction with Auburn losing..


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, but Danny isn't held in very high regard. He has spent the last 5 years saying he knows who the Auburn "bagman" is/was and has been on Finebaum and other shows countless times claiming "I'm finally gonna tell you who it is" but never does. He also has made several other claims against both Auburn and Bama that proved to be unfounded.
> Just a buffoon.



Yea, Danny's crazy, Auburn will lose at least 4


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

Bama going down tonight!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 5, 2015)

I was thinking WKU over Vandy, but I went with Vandy instead.  If today was their game,  I'd probably change it. 

Some may not agree,  but I could see Wisconsin upsetting Bama. If Bret was still there I might call that on the pickems. Bama should win,  just sayin. I could also see Louisville sneaking one in,  just can't bet on it though


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 5, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I was thinking WKU over Vandy, but I went with Vandy instead.  If today was their game,  I'd probably change it.
> 
> Some may not agree,  but I could see Wisconsin upsetting Bama. If Bret was still there I might call that on the pickems. Bama should win,  just sayin. I could also see Louisville sneaking one in,  just can't bet on it though



Bret was a terrible big game coach while he was here. He always over thought the offense and got into his own head too much, ESPECIALLY if it was a close game in the 4th. Look at the TCU Rose Bowl and the bowl game against Tennessee as prime examples.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 5, 2015)

In the battle of the nerds, Northwestern is up 13-3 on 21st ranked Stanford in the 4th. Stanford has had no offense all game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

BrotherBadger said:


> In the battle of the nerds, Northwestern is up 13-3 on 21st ranked Stanford in the 4th. Stanford has had no offense all game.



just heard that one.Heres to a good one tonight.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> just heard that one.Heres to a good one tonight.



Hope so. Should be close till the fourth. I don't see us scoring much against your front 7.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 5, 2015)

Northwestern upsets Stanford.


----------



## srb (Sep 5, 2015)

Sanford so far...


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 5, 2015)

BrotherBadger said:


> Northwestern upsets Stanford.



Love it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Anybody notice that Temple/Penn State score? Temple up 27-10 with 3.5 minutes left in the game.
Resica ought to be about ready to


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

WVU blows right thru GSU's defense in the 1st series.
7-0 Mounties


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

GSU 3 and out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Anybody notice that Temple/Penn State score? Temple up 27-10 with 3.5 minutes left in the game.
> Resica ought to be about ready to



Picks are sucking this week... Got to love college football!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Picks are sucking this week... Got to love college football!



The Mormon Miracle blew up a lot of our scorecards.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Geez.... Mountaineers driving again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> The Mormon Miracle blew up a lot of our scorecards.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

10-0 Mounties


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 6, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> The Mormon Miracle blew up a lot of our scorecards.



 
At least that one was close. I picked Texas and GSU too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2015)

Purdue loses to Marshall 41-31.
Big 10 is 7-6 in week one with OSU/VT still to play and the Kent State/Illinois game postponed.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 6, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Purdue loses to Marshall 41-31.
> Big 10 is 7-6 in week one with OSU/VT still to play and the Kent State/Illinois game postponed.



That Marshall / Purdue game was enjoyable. 

The Big 10 conference is certainly off to a rough start. Might get a lot worse tomorrow night.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> That Marshall / Purdue game was enjoyable.
> 
> The Big 10 conference is certainly off to a rough start. Might get a lot worse tomorrow night.



hope so. the tide will jump tcu and go to no 1 due to their poor showing against minnesota.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> hope so. the tide will jump tcu and go to no 1 due to their poor showing against minnesota.



Tide should go to #2.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 7, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Tide should go to #2.



Tide should be #4



FSU
Osu
10rc
Bama
Uga
Bowling Green


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2015)

lol thug


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Tide should go to #2.



Hope so.. It'll look good on our resume after we beat them in Athens!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hope so.. It'll look good on our resume after we beat them in Athens!



wont do you any good after carolina and the gators rip yall a new one.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 13, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Danny Sheridan says The Barn gonna lose 3





rhbama3 said:


> You said Danny Sheridan!





rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, but Danny isn't held in very high regard. He has spent the last 5 years saying he knows who the Auburn "bagman" is/was and has been on Finebaum and other shows countless times claiming "I'm finally gonna tell you who it is" but never does. He also has made several other claims against both Auburn and Bama that proved to be unfounded.
> Just a buffoon.





fish hawk said:


> Yea, Danny's crazy, Auburn will lose at least 4



Maybe he does know who the bagman is and maybe he's right about Auburn losing 3 but I tend to think I got it right for calling 4 ,he might be a buffoon but he knew Auburn wernt no good when the rest of the country was calling for a SEC title,play off appearance  and Heisman winner.......


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow.....Looks like I might be wrong about Auburn,they might lose 7


----------

